# Looking for a book to read



## Ethevion (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not much of a reader so I need help here. Are there any good fantasy books out there? Something that's like a Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 5, 2011)

You mean like long epics? It really depends what genre (fantasy? horror? scifi? etc) you like and the length of the novel you'd like to read.


PS
Before Gundam gets here:
The Dark Tower - a 7-book series by the master of horror Stephen King. This isn't horror, more of a pseudo sci-fi western that you'll only understand by reading. You'd have to got through book 1 (the gunslinger) before getting to the better (according to mr king himself) book 2 (the drawing of the three) though you'd need some knowledge of King-lore to get some of the little references and whatnot, but it's a great series.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 5, 2011)

Eragon. The books were wayyyy better than the movie.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> The Dark Tower - a 7-book series by the master of horror Stephen King.



That moniker gives the wrong impression of these books. They're not horror. They're straight-up fantasy, and a great story.

My other recommended fantasy epics would be:
The Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind
The Nightrunner series by Lynn Flewelling (not recommended if you have a problem with stories about gay men)
The Xanth series by Piers Anthony. (A little childish, but funny and amusing for all ages.)

And I recommend you stop reading the Dark Tower series after book six. 
Just make up your own ending.  It'll be better.


----------



## monkat (Jan 6, 2011)

Uh...

Does Scott Pilgrim count as a book?

If not, Don Quixote is good for a laugh, and Le Chanson De Roland is a good medieval tale..



Spoiler



Yes, monkat reads sometimes...


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 6, 2011)

How about the Harry Potter series? I know that sounds lame but its kinda like Dragon Quest (there's magic, some swordfighting and lots more that I've forgotten about...)


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are some really good fantasy series.

- The Inheritance Cycle (Eragon, Eldest and Brisignr)
- The Belgariad
- The Night Angel Trilogy

They are 3 of the better ones in my opinion and I cannot recommend the Night Angel Trilogy enough. It is such an amazing series, but it is quite adult, verging of vulgar, but since your profile says you are 21, you should be good.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 6, 2011)

Narnia series probably


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 6, 2011)

good fantasy books hmm Dragon lance Novels are my favorite and I recommend them  allot


----------



## antwill (Jan 6, 2011)

The bible. Not only is it fantasy, but you'll learn morals from all the different stories in it.


----------



## toh_yxes (Jan 6, 2011)

the power of five by anthony horowitz is an alright series. there's also the liveship traders series by robin hobb, sounds a bit weird, but very interesting book. magician by raymond e feist. the magicians by lev grossman. 
but the best book i've read in a long time is book of joby by mark ferrari, its gripping, you get so into it


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> The bible. Not only is it fantasy, but you'll learn morals from all the different stories in it.


Are you saying the bible is fantasy,its like you saying its fictional


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. The Xanth novels are genius. Piers really was one of the craziest writers in his day.

I would also recommend the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan. I don't remember seeing that suggested.


----------



## antwill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you actually believe everything in that book happened for real?!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 6, 2011)

antwill said:


> Let's see.
> 
> Percy Jackson series
> A Song of Ice and Fire series
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets say this all of us have different religion some none so lets just respect it


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2011)

Darren Shan! It's about vampires (not the Twilight gay ass type), magic and it has the best storyline I've ever read!


----------



## antwill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did I insult any religion? All I have said is that the book is not entirely true, which it isn't...


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2011)

All of the books you are all suggesting are huge, like Veho pointed out in the shoutbox.

Green Eggs and Ham.


----------



## Saken (Jan 6, 2011)

I am +1 in suggesting Eragon and its sequels.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Where did I insult any religion? All I have said is that the book is not entirely true, which it isn't...


Maybe not _in your opinion_.


----------



## monkat (Jan 6, 2011)

......Seriously, guys? Why does a topic like this have to blow up into a religious argument? Sigh...


----------



## SirCB85 (Jan 6, 2011)

I´d recomment the Shannara Series by Terry Brooks.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 6, 2011)

How about the Discworld series?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

Darren Shan are good books

Eragon book series are pretty good

the Tomorrow series by John Marsden - PS they made a movie of it but appearantly its crap so read the books

and ofcourse The Dark Tower


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 7, 2011)

How could this thread get this far without the wheel of time?
A 14 book fantasy epic with each book being at least 800 pages, with hundreds of charcters and dozens of interwoven storylines.


----------



## user0002 (Jan 7, 2011)

The Just Assassins by Albert Camus.


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2011)

The Wheel of Time is soooo over rated.

Try The Lies of Locke Lamorra. It's ace! Also as mentioned previously The Night Angel Trilogy is pretty good, as is George RR Martins Song of Ice and Fire, The Dragonlance series and anything by Robin Hobb.

In reality the Dragonlance series (Chronicles then Legends) are probably your best bet for the sort of thing you're looking for.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 7, 2011)

You should checkout John Dies at the End; the e-book used to be free, but was taken down sometime ago. It shouldn't be to hard to locate with some simple searching.

Edit: Forgot to mention Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, if you enjoy John Dies at the End you'd probably like this book as well.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 7, 2011)

A cool series that is fantasy, but tries to stay quite realistic ( and does a great job) is the , ahem, "Monster blood tattoo" series.
3 books, Foundling, Lamplighter, and Factotum
Author is D.M Cornish

Really well written, I really enjoyed the series. Dunno how hard it is to find though, it's not hugely popular to my knowledge.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 8, 2011)

some other books:

Let The Right One In - A vampire story. And, no, not the "twilight" breed of vampire story that's so nauseatingly popular nowadays. The description doesn't do it justice but it's about a boy who is bullied at school and then meets this young vampire.
Trapped - A story about an island, some campers and a pack of cannibals. Oh, and a mad scientist-esque doctor, too.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 9, 2011)

Forgot about The Saga of Darren Shan by Darren Shan. Amazing books with great stories. It's like about vampires. (not Twilight, but not necessarily Dracula)


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

Havent read it but I heard from my sisterinlaw the Artemis Fowl series are pretty good aswell


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 11, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Havent read it but I heard from my sisterinlaw the Artemis Fowl series are pretty good aswell


They were good, but they seem to be getting worse. Every second book is almost pure filler, with new characters being introduced and plot lines develping which are then simply ignored after the end of the book.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

I just remembered, they are fantastic books!

Anything from Matthew Reilly
Fast paced good action books, I loved every single one of them


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 13, 2011)

So many choices, not sure which one to pick.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

also an awesome techno-fantasy series is Tad Williams' "Otherland" saga.


----------



## Arch Feline (Jan 21, 2011)

_The Unwritten_ by Mike Carey and illustrated by Peter Gross is a current fantasy graphic novel. _Crossing Midnight_ is a different story arc by Mike Carey and Jim Fern.

The Elf Chronicles by Mercedes Lackey and Andre Norton begins with _the Elvenbane_.  It is a great fantasy if you like elves and dragons and do not mind some twists.

I want to point out that there are many graphic novels that are cutting edge literature.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jan 21, 2011)

The Chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelazney is a great series and has a bit of everything.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Chronicles of Amber is group of novels that comprise a fantasy series written by Roger Zelazny. The main series consists of two story arcs, each five novels in length. Additionally, there are a number of Amber short stories and other works.
> 
> The Amber stories take place in two, true worlds: Amber, and the Courts of Chaos. Other worlds, including our Earth, are but "shadows" of the tension between the two true worlds. The Courts of Chaos is situated in Shadow at the very edge of Chaos itself. Royals of Amber who have negotiated the Pattern, can travel freely through the shadows. By shifting between shadows, one can appear to alter reality by choosing which elements of which shadows to keep, and which to move between.




Also the Disc World and Xanth series are great. Harry Potter, Eragon,Dune. Are all other examples of great series.


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Jan 23, 2011)

You should give "The Witcher" saga a try. Written by Andrzej Sapkowski, he is a very popular novelist in Poland. If you'd like to see the universe he's created before taking a book into hands or grabbing an ebook, then try out the computer game (which is also good, but not as good as the books). 

It consists of 7 parts so there's a lot to read. Two of them are collections of short stories, and the rest form the main plot. There is everything a good fantasy book should have: interesting characters, dragons and other monsters, wizards, sword-killing and the most important element that makes you don't want to stop reading - great, bawdy sense of humor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Try it out if you want, as far as I'm concerned, the book was translated to other languages, English as well.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 23, 2011)

"The Imjin War- Japan's Sixteenth Century invasion of Korea" by Sam Hawley.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Rhulqdahr said:
			
		

> You should give "The Witcher" saga a try. Written by Andrzej Sapkowski, he is a very popular novelist in Poland. If you'd like to see the universe he's created before taking a book into hands or grabbing an ebook, then try out the computer game (which is also good, but not as good as the books).
> 
> It consists of 7 parts so there's a lot to read. Two of them are collections of short stories, and the rest form the main plot. There is everything a good fantasy book should have: interesting characters, dragons and other monsters, wizards, sword-killing and the most important element that makes you don't want to stop reading - great, bawdy sense of humor
> 
> ...


Are they by any chance books that the games are based on?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Rhulqdahr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very likely, yes. Still, like usually, the books are better than the movie/games/comics


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Jan 23, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The storyline of the game is tightly connected to the books. There are many references to the events and characters mentioned in the saga, as the games (also the second part, "The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings" having its premiere in may 2011) are the continuation of original plot, approved by the author.


----------

